

Show HN: PanoPanda – service for sharing panoramas - msurguy
http://panopanda.co

======
brianshaler
At a glance, it doesn't seem like they're doing anything panorama-specific.
The input must already be a "high resolution image" (presumably stitched) and
the output is simply a map tile viewer, with the input image sliced up into
squares at different zoom levels. Their lack of panorama support shouldn't be
a huge issue in the majority of cases, as long as the images are cropped
vertically. If you want to capture and share panoramas, there are pretty good
options like Occipital's 360.io or Google's Google+-only Photo Sphere. Not
sure if there are any great options for sharing high-resolution panoramas, but
maybe PanoPanda could grow into that?

------
rakoo
Hah, reusing Leaflet is a smart move !

I have 3 remarks:

\- I'd like to be able to download the panoramas. They look like a
particularly good fit for wallpapers

\- If I can't download them, I'd like to see and explore them in fullscreen

\- The "back" button doesn't work if you opened a direct link to a panorama

Nice work anyway !

------
ozten
Read that as PedoPanda, because Pedo Bear[1] has scared my subconscious. Might
not be an issue with the general population.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedobear](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pedobear)

~~~
mikkom
Not that it matters for anyone outside Finland but "Pano" means "Fuck" (ie, to
have intercourse but a dirtier word) in finnish.

------
zo1
I thought the point of viewing panoramas was that it was seamless at the
edges? I.e. it wraps around. PanoPanda does not do this, and it seems like
it's just a simple app to "view image at different zoom levels + panning".

------
togasystems
Nice work. How well does it work on mobile?

~~~
instakill
On an iphone 5 I can't scroll past the first image.

